# Opinions on Black interior



## fairwayhit (Jan 15, 2020)

My 71 Lemans convertible came with a “tuxedo “ interior. I switched the exterior of the car from canyon copper to black, and I’m on the fence about switching the seats and door panels from white to Black too. 

I really like the “triple” black look, but I’m worried the vinyl will get too hot to sit on being a convertible. Never really had that problem with the white seats

I’ve heard that the comfortweave doesn’t get hot, but the replacement seat covers I would get would be comfortweave replica material, and I don’t know if that is really the same. 

The “white” color for 71 seems to be a dingy white, and I’m not sure it won’t look even more dingy in a black car. 


What are your thoughts on Black seats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't remember 71 white as being dingy, but it could be? I'd go black on dash, carpet, seat belts and console, with white door panels, seats and headliner. A friend of mine had a black 70 SS 396 Chevelle in high school with this color combo, and factory tinted glass, it looked very nice.


----------



## fairwayhit (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe it’s just cause my seats are so old 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

well let me tell you from experience, my 67 conv, and my 65 conv were black vynil, you could'nt find anything hotter then those black seats !!!!!! park at a car show all day then jump in there and blister your ass ! count me as one who will from now on use parchment seat covers, makes a HUGE difference, trust me


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

oh and my 67 lemans coupe in high school was black too, forgot that one !


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have the black seats in my 65 convertible and they're hot as hell in the summer.


----------



## fairwayhit (Jan 15, 2020)

That is all i needed to hear. Ivory it is. 

Thanks for the advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

